# My (maybe) tortoise, by Archie



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Lately my humans have been doing a lot of rearranging, and also looking at pictures on their computers, and talking a lot about tortoises. I tried asking the neighbor dog about it, but the only type of tortoise he knows is a big turtle. Where would we keep a big turtle? 

Well I did some sleuthing (I am very sleuthy) and it turns out a tortoiseshell is also a type of CAT. And this weekend my parents are going to a place called San Bernardino and they're going to meet a person there who takes care of animals who need families. And if everything works out then I might get MY OWN TORTOISE. 

My big brother was a cat, but this one is only 5 months old so I guess she's more of a kitten. She lives with another dog right now and they get along really well, so I hope that she can be my kitten and I can be her best friend. Maybe she will even play chase! I heard once that tortoises are good at racing...

This is what she looks like. What should I name her?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

She is very beautiful ! I hope she gets to come home to live with you. How about Dulce ?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Archie that is a very pretty tortoise. I hope she gets to live with you.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She is so pretty! One of my last kitties was much like your little hopeful ....Her name was Minerva which is the Roman Goddess of Wisdom & War!.........she definitely waged war on the mice around my aviaries! LOL!!!!
Hope your humans find she is 'the one' to be your bestie!!!


----------



## Deblakeside (Oct 2, 2015)

I just finished my daily Italian lesson. Tarratuga is Italian for turtle. I'd call her Tarra or Tuga for a nickname.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I had a beautiful tortoise named Pin. Archie, I hope you get this new friend - playing chase is fun!


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Mom and Dad went to meet the tortoise on Saturday, and they said she's very nice! She snuggles with her foster dog brother and likes to hang out in laps (which I worry about a little - I'm the lap-sitter around here!).

Next a nice lady is going to come to MY HOUSE to make sure it's OK for a cat to live in it. And then if she likes my house, then I can have my very own tortoise kitten! Paws crossed!


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

GUESS WHAT??? My mom and dad went away on Sunday and when they came back they had TWO kitties with them! There was my tortoise, and they ALSO took the tortoise's mama-cat. Mom said that when they got to the foster home, the tortoise was the only kitten left, and the mama-cat was going to be all alone until someone adopted her. And she was very mellow and snuggly and the two of them got along so well that Mom and Dad decided to take her home too!

They named the tortoise, Lulu, and her mama-cat, Endora.

So now there are TWO cats in MY bedroom. I'm only allowed to smell them under the door, and sometimes look at them through a baby gate. I want to be friends with them RIGHT NOW. But when I run up to the kitten, she gets nervous. Mom says I have to go slow, but that's realllly hard for me. Also today Cleo barked at them and ruined everything. But Mom says we'll all be friends soon. I can hardly wait!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That sounds like fun, Archie! We have two cats, too - sometimes they play, but lots of the games we enjoy are Not Allowed, and Mum says "Leave the cats ALONE!" in That Voice, and they have very prickly claws that they stretch out when they are sleepy... But when they are being nice they are lovely to snuggle with, and they always greet us with a kiss when we have been away, and Tilly-cat used to bring us rabbits for midnight feasts, and often they don't eat quite all their meals and we get to lick the bowls out, so on the whole they are a Good Thing!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

lisasgirl said:


> GUESS WHAT??? My mom and dad went away on Sunday and when they came back they had TWO kitties with them! There was my tortoise, and they ALSO took the tortoise's mama-cat. Mom said that when they got to the foster home, the tortoise was the only kitten left, and the mama-cat was going to be all alone until someone adopted her. And she was very mellow and snuggly and the two of them got along so well that Mom and Dad decided to take her home too!
> 
> They named the tortoise, Lulu, and her mama-cat, Endora.
> 
> So now there are TWO cats in MY bedroom. I'm only allowed to smell them under the door, and sometimes look at them through a baby gate. I want to be friends with them RIGHT NOW. But when I run up to the kitten, she gets nervous. Mom says I have to go slow, but that's realllly hard for me. Also today Cleo barked at them and ruined everything. But Mom says we'll all be friends soon. I can hardly wait!


Congratulations Archie! And to your mom and dad too!! You will be friends in no time. It just takes time for all of you to adjust. I bet within a week you will be friends with your new Kitties!


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

GUESS WHAT. Did you know that when kitties come around, sometimes you get _peanut butter???_ Just for being close to a cat! It's the best! All you have to do is look at the cat and not scare it, and you get to lick peanut butter from a spoon. Cleo and I are having lots of fun with that today. We got to watch Lulu eat canned food in front of us and eat peanut butter (and sometimes Mom sneaked me some of Lulu's gravy, too). 

I remember I used to hear "Leave the cat alone" a lot when Dorian was around. Now Mom is saying "Chill out" to me a lot, usually when I get too excited about a cat sniffing back at me through the door.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dear Archie!
OH You are sooooo lucky! I begged and begged for my own kitty but my human said "No, it's not allowed here!" and I can't get her to move some place else! Oh well, I do have a few kitty friends, but I don't get to see them as often as I'd like! DO watch out though......they like to bop noses and if you are laying down, and happen to be wagging your tail, they might try to grab it!!!! But it's fun! If you are really nice to them they will be nice to you! YOU ARE SOOOOO LUCKY!!!!!

 Your Jealous Friend,
MOLLY


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Kitties is the best. So happy you gets peanut butter when you looks at them. Cats is good. Francis plays too rough, but not me. I am nice to my kitty friends. 

Hugs from Noelle


----------

